

A Scientific Approach to... Gaining Twitter Followers? - robertjmoore
http://themetricsystem.rjmetrics.com/2009/07/21/how-to-get-twitter-followers-the-definitive-guide/
A study of ten separate follower acquisition techniques, complete with "cost per follower" metrics and a discussion of how follower value varies across each technique
======
chrismear
Interesting experiment. I'm a purist at heart, though, and all this talk of
accreting followers as a business process makes me ache a little. I still
think this is the best way to go: <http://increaseyourtwitterfollowers.com/>

------
jknupp
Excuse my naivete (I'm not a Twitter user), but what is the purpose of
artificially inflating your number of followers without tweeting anything
interesting? Are there straightforward ways to monetize this solely based on
your number of followers?

~~~
tptacek
The only apparent win is that if you inflate your follower count to something
beyond 1000, you may be incrementally more likely to pick up followers because
of the credibility win of having lots of followers.

Other than that, it's probably a completely retarded strategy.

------
alain94040
The article started with a good premise, but then the initial results were
abysmal (7 followers for 20 minutes of work).

So the article switched to reviewing pay-to-follow services, which bring 0
value to your twitter account.

I would have been more interested in a scientific study of the growth curve,
using famous and well-established accounts, rather than anecdotal experiments.

------
jacquesm
Anybody that uses any website where people can 'friend' you (facebook,
twitter, etc) to maximize their number of 'friends' really doesn't get it.

------
mgrouchy
Honestly, I think if you need to "Try" to get more twitter followers you are:
1) not interesting enough for people to follow you on their own accord. 2)
doing it wrong.

